# Utah Cubing Fall Open 2009 - help needed



## mrcubeiskool (Dec 9, 2009)

Is there anyone who will be at the Salt Lake City event this Saturday who could help me with my master magic? One string came undone a little bit & I don't know how to fix it. I'd appreciate it!

thanks,
Quentin


----------



## Muesli (Dec 9, 2009)

Fall? As in Autumn? Little bit late for an autumn competition methinks.

Anyhoo, you could use this site.


----------

